# Dont know if this is right place



## kirstyo (Jul 2, 2007)

Just got back from doctors, i have ben having bad periods and ibs symptoms for over a year, always get pain on right side when on period,doc did internal and felt lump i went to get ultra sound scan, results come back todaydoc says they found a lump/dark mass37mm by 45mm in my bowel/ intestine area? RIF??????so its not in my ovaries!!!!!BUT now got to have more scans and possible camera up bottom again, ( last one was dec 05)SOMEOEN HELP. ADVICE, GUIDANCE??? ANYTHING....


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm no where near being a doctor but I did have "mass" recently that turned out to be a harmless fibroid tumor. They stumbled upon it when doing a bunch of other tests to diagnose my GI problems. At first it looked like it was on the ovary but then further test revealed it was not. Sometimes it looks to be one thing and turns out to be another when you have further tests. Again, I'm not a doctor but my advise would be for you to not panic and just follow up with tests so they can figure out what it really is. We all tend to panic when they find these mysterious things but usually they end up being nothing serious.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi, So how did this turn out if I may ask? I too have a large lump, you can actually feel it from the outside, in my stomach. It's on the left side right next to my belly button. It's hard as a rock. I have had this for years. No one seems to know what it is. I had a colonoscopy done about 6 or 7 years ago. That came back clean. I was just to the doctors last month, he felt the lump. Said he had no idea what it could be, but if he doesnt send me for some type of ultrasound or some type of testing, I will be very upset. I want to know if this is part of the problem with my diareah problem or what. I hope your testing came back ok.


----------



## kirstyo (Jul 2, 2007)

Jersey Girl said:


> Hi, So how did this turn out if I may ask? I too have a large lump, you can actually feel it from the outside, in my stomach. It's on the left side right next to my belly button. It's hard as a rock. I have had this for years. No one seems to know what it is. I had a colonoscopy done about 6 or 7 years ago. That came back clean. I was just to the doctors last month, he felt the lump. Said he had no idea what it could be, but if he doesnt send me for some type of ultrasound or some type of testing, I will be very upset. I want to know if this is part of the problem with my diareah problem or what. I hope your testing came back ok.


Went to docs yesterday for ct scan results, been ill for ages, i have 4.6cm cyst on outside of ovary and possible bacteria in stomach? got to have gyno look at cyst and have camera down throat and sample tajken of stomach lining??? anyone else had camera down throat??


----------



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

I guess I had camera down the throat. They knocked me out and said I was fine when I woke up. Didn't even have acid erosion stuff, which surprised me.


----------

